# USVTA Great Lakes Super Series



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*2008/09 USVTA Great Lakes Super Series*

This winter a four race series will be held for Trans-Am cars, under full USVTA rules and sanction. This will be a one drop with 3 races counting format. We will have "team" racing as well (explained below). There will be awards for the top 15 finishers and special prizes at the end of the series. Race fee will be $20 per race. Final dates will be announced soon.

Tracks------

*November 9- Michiana RC Raceway--Mishawaka, IN*
http://www.michianarc.com

*December 14-Summit Raceway--Fort Wayne, IN*
www.summitrcraceway.com
*
January 24-RC Performance--Madison, WI*
www.RCPerformance.com

*February 7-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies--Winthrop Harbor,IL*
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

Details-----
Racing
*3- 5 min. qualifiers and 1- 8 min. main
*Le Mans style heads up starts
*Racing will be held in conjunction with the track's regular weekend race day. This may be Saturday or Sunday depending on the track.
Points-
*100pts. for a win, and down from there, 99 2nd, 98 3rd, etc.
*1 point bonus for TQ
*2 point bonus for making all 4 races
TEAM Racing
*You may form a team with a minimum of 3 racers and a maximum of 6.
*At each race, only the 3 best finishes will count. Any racer from the team may score points, so it is not necessary that all team members attend each race, as long as 3 are there to represent the team.
*There is no limit on affiliation of team members. They can be from any track, city, state, etc. Racers from different places can form a team.
Concourse
*Each event will have a concourse event before the start of racing.
*There will be an award for the winner at each event.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*RACE 4 FEB. 7 The Track @ Harbor Hobbies*
*Winthrop Harbor, IL http://www.harbor-hobby.net/*


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

TTT fo sho'


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Race One- Michiana RC in Mishawaka, Indiana*

GET READY FOR THE FIRST LEG OF THE INAUGURAL VINTAGE TRANS-AM GREAT LAKES SUPER SERIES!










TO ENTER ONLINE, CLICK HERE!
_Clicking brings up a entry form in PDF format. With an internet connection, you can click "submit by e-mail" at the top of the page. 
Michiana RC will receive and confirm your entry!_

​


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Race One Less Than Two Weeks Away!!!*

Pre-Register NOW by Clicking HERE!!!
(it's free, it just makes your signup easier, as it allows us to enter you in ahead of time!)









:thumbsup: *Contact either myself or Aaron (acyrier) for more information!* :thumbsup:​


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*RACE 3 JANUARY 24 RC PERFORMANCE*
Madison WI 

The final date has been set, let's go racing 
*SUNDAY!
SUNDAY!!
SUNDAAAAYYYY!!!!!!*
*AT MICHIANA RC.......BE THERE, WE'LL SELL YOU THE WHOLE SEAT,BUT YOU'RE ONLY GONNA NEED THE EDGE!!!!*


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

If you'll be racing in the series, and you have a team ready to go, drop me an email at [email protected] with the team name and it's members. If I can have an idea on who will be part of the team competition ahead of time, it will cut down on the craziness at the race.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

THIS WEEKEND BOYS! FIRST RACE AT MICHIANA RC!!!

If you do plan on coming, please pre-register. It's free, but you'll help us get everything in the system earlier, as well as speed up the process Sunday. 

See above posts to signup online.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Just as a note to everyone- we race oval racing tonight (racing starts at 4, ends around 8). 

We will do an OPEN PRACTICE after the oval racing for tomorrow's event. We'll be laying out a fresh course, and want to get a little rubber down in the right places...

Guessing from 8-ish to 11, maybe a little later...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks to the crew at Michiana....A++ job....Flawless transition from heat to heat and main to main. Had a great time and thanks for having us.

Steve


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

From everyone at Michiana RC- THANK YOU ALL that attended the first leg of the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series! We hope you had as much fun as we did!

We ran a 12th Scale Novice & Advanced class as well- congrats go out to Zac Donathan for taking the Win in Novice, and John Kissel for taking the win in Advanced!

In VTA- Brad Johnson TQ'ed and Won, with Kevin Kane in Second, and Crush in third!

We'll have all the results posted online soon, stay tuned!!!

Seeya at the next one!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

As a racer, a big thanks to the crew at Michiana. Not only did the race run smoothly, but we were done fairly early!!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Great job by the Michiana crew. It definitely is a fun track, and the program runs like clockwork. Here's the points standings. Thanks again to all who attended.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*December 14-Summit Raceway--Fort Wayne, IN*
www.summitrcraceway.com

_When the green flag drops, the B.S. stops!!!!_


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is the race flyer and entry form for Race #2 of the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN.
*Race #2 Flyer and Entry form*​


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Time to bump this message up.

Should get at least 4 VTA racers from Indy Slots and as many as 8 for the race. Saw a post today that 5 or 6 VTA racers should be heading from Chicago. Looks like we should have a good turn-out for VTA!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

SSSAAAAWWWWEEEEETTTTT.......Cant wait.....Round 2 @ summit raceway....Ft.Wayne,In......If you have never been to summit your missing out a nice facility and a group of class racers...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Summit Raceway will be ready December 14th and should have some good competition for anyone making the trip.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Great Lakes Super Series Round #2

Summit Raceway......Ft.Wayne,In


Come on out and race.......:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

For additional information on Summit Raceway, check out their website http://www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like we are going to have closer to 8 racers heading up from Indy this coming weekend. Can't wait to run at Summit.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

I will be working on the track design today on paper. We will run something that is a little more open than we usually run. It looks like we should have a good VTA turnout. It also sounds like alot of our 1/12 scalers will be running too.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*SUNDAY*
THE BATTLE CONTINUES!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Weather looks good for the weekend in Indiana. Just heard from Mishawaka and it looks like they should have 6 or so racers heading over. Add that to the Indy Slots racers, Chicago boys, & Ft. Wayne racers and it looks like there should be a very good turn-out in VTA. 

Don't forget that there will be 1/12 scale and Pro 10 cars racing as well.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We also have a up and coming indoor rock crawling course. If anyone swings that way, and has it on Spektrum, they can bring the 2.2 along. I think I'll have mine handy for some crawling.

Ben


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*BRACE YO'SELF!!!*


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Big time wrestling meets Trans AM Racing. Hulk-a- Transamania gone wild. I love it. Don't forget, it's a full moon which caused a CRAZY night of racing at Slots. Come get ya some. BC


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

sportpak said:


> We also have a up and coming indoor rock crawling course. *If anyone swings that way,* and has it on Spektrum, they can bring the 2.2 along. I think I'll have mine handy for some crawling.
> 
> Ben


"Not that there's anything wrong with that..."


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Railroader said:


> "Not that there's anything wrong with that..."


It's nice having options.:hat:

It'll be cool seeing all you Slots guys tomorrow.

Ben


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Great day of racing today! The results for the day are up on the results page of the summitrcraceway.com website, or you can just click below...

http://summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 12-14-2008.htm

Thanks to everyone in attendance today, especially those that made the trip from out of town.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

pix from today


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

those Mustang bodies look pretty kewl!! also that 71 or 2 Camero body..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Great layout, lots of close racing. Thanks to Summit for hosting a very good show. We starting racing at noon and mains were done shortly after 5. 

Had fun and left with a big smile!!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...looks like you guys had a GREAT VTA crowd - awesome.

Any thoughts to do like 20 cars at once? (That's my goal w/ the VTA class - 20 car mains...LOL)


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

20 cars are possible, especially if you are at outdoor venues. We did a 20 car asphalt race this summer-tons of fun. The 20 car race at the USVTA nats last spring was also awesome, especially since there were 20 very good drivers making for excellent racing.

Sometimes it's hard to do with some of the smaller tracks. It can be hard to get all the cars on the straight for the start!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, that 20 car main at the VTA Nats was a blast to be a part of! Try it, Joe!

Sorry I couldnt make this one... Sounded like it was a great race!!!


----------



## i8tweety (Nov 17, 2008)

How are the 21.5s running when compared to the stock motors? What restrictions are you using (FDR, etc)?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

i8tweety said:


> How are the 21.5s running when compared to the stock motors? What restrictions are you using (FDR, etc)?


FDR...4.2.....Good stock motor and good batts its close....some tracks have raised FDR....


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Where can I get more info on holding a race Also rules too 
I really want to get this class going in my area and basically Michigan 
I would love to have this class as a Big road course event at My Spring Fling race I have every My up here In northern Mi 
Some of you on this thread know the race 
Please Email me more info 
I am also looking for more cars and bodies and tires 

Thanks


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

rules
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

some discussion threads to familiarize you with VTA
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/198728-u-s-vintage-trans-am-racing.html

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/251362-vta-tuning-q.html

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...tage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

BTW if you are looking for a race this weekend, The Track @ Harbor Hobbies will host the last leg of the Hurricane Series. There have been up to 30 TA cars at previous races, not to mention the track will host the Nationals and the final race of the Great Lakes Super Series. We are expecting a great turnout, and some of the best TA drivers in the area, including the winner of the Novak race John Ermer, who is at the top of the points fight.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wisconsin-illinois-racing/190179-track-harbor-hobbies.html

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...8-2009-hurricane-midwest-all-star-series.html


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The RCP leg of the Hurricane Series drew over 30 T/A cars...last week's Hurricane drew over 30, so I am expecting a great turnout for the upcoming USVTA race.......

Its time to get ready for Round 3 of the
USVTA Great lakes Super Series
at RC Performance and Hobbies

Sat January 24










Track opens at 8:00am with races starting at 12:00 noon.
Classes :
VTA Trans AM
13.5 Rubber Sedan / Super Stock
17.5 Rubber Sedan / Stock
Formula 1
12th Scale
Mini's

Heres the link to the series Rules/Thread
USVTA Great Lakes Super Series

If anyone has questions, please feel free to call the shop at 608-222-8846 or post up here.

The normal Sunday On-Road program will NOT be run, instead the full program will be run in conjuction with the Super Series on Sat the 24th.

RCPerformance and Hobbies
4702 E Broadway
Madison WI 53716
www.RCPerformance.com

Lets get ready to Rock and Roll !!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

_*ROUND 3...*_

*TOMORROW!!!*


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Any of you guys have some used bodies to get rid of and to help me out getting ppl into the VTA class 
I could use some and some tires too 
I don't have a lot of cash but do have lots to trade though 
Any help would be great


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I Would also like to know what I can do to get a Huge turn out at my Spring Fling Race on April 25th 
I was thinking about giving back part of the entry fee if I get over 30 VTA's 
Something like that or if you guys have any ideas I am open to it 

Thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The following information is from Kevin King about a date change on the final leg of this series.


I just noticed that the date for the 4th and Final race has the wrong date listed. It is actually on *Sunday February 8th *not the 7th like previously posted. 

*NEW CORRECTED DATE FOR ROUND 4......SUNDAY FEBRUARY 8TH*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the results from race #3 (http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...-lakes-super-series-vta-gl-round-3-points.jpg)

There is a bit more activity about this series on RCTECH.NET. Here is a link to the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series on rctech.net (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/246144-usvta-great-lakes-super-series.html)


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

We have at least 4 racers heading up from Indianapolis. Since this is the site of the USVTA championship later this spring, we can't wait to try the track out!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

I just want to say thank you to all the racers and the tracks who participated in the series this year. I hope that you all enjoyed racing with us, and you will be back next year. We have already been talking about ideas for next year, so I hope we can make things even better.

Kevin should have all the series results, so I'm hoping they will be up in the next few days.

On a personal note, I haven't had as much fun actually racing people in a long time. The cars and the drivers are so close, it really makes it a test to be able to do well. I'm very excited for the USVTA Nationals for this reason alone. The competition has been tremendous.

Also, if you are planning on attending the 2009 USVTA Nationals, please register at http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=632
It will really help us to plan everything for the event better.

Thanks - Rob King


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Originally posted by Kevin Kane at rctech:

Here are the final points standings......The colors that you see on some of the points are in relation to a team and how that team scored for that event so you can see how the team points broke down.

There was 1 error that we made yesterday night when adding them up. 10th place should have gone to Steve Vaught. Steve I apologize for my lack of math skills and not seeing this before this morning when I put all the numbers into the Excel sheet. We have the 10th place award and we if you are going to be at the Region 5 race in a couple weeks we will bring it along and give it to you there if you will be there if not I can mail it out to you. Again I'm do apologize for my mistake I should have seen this last night.

The races that we had through out this whole series have been great the drivers have been great and this last race had some of the best on track battles that I have seen and been a part….nice job everyone.

Thanks again to everyone who made it to any and all of the events we had a total of 51 different drivers that raced in the series.

Thanks to all the Tracks that were a part of the series as well each and everyone of the tracks did an awesome job.

Like Rob said we are looking forward to next year and we have some great ideas in store for what this series is and what it can grow into. Once we get more information and news we will let everyone know.


----------

